# The one thing I've always wanted to do



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2015)

but never got to do it:

Ill start it off with: Play drums in a big band, full time.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 12, 2015)

I always wanted to operate a bulldozer.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 12, 2015)

I always wanted to be an interior decorator and get paid big money for it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

Buddy jump out of a plane even though I'm afraid of heights.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey folks this is a thread that deserves some attention. Surely everyone can come up with some one thing you've always wanted to do.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 13, 2015)

Win a multi-million dollar lottery! 
Be a Naval Officer, as in Commander.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey, I could have taught you that.......just not for a Big Band. It would have to be for some Rockin' music, as in Classic Rock. But, have to admit, Big Band music sure is cool to listen to and watch. 



Pappy said:


> but never got to do it:
> 
> Ill start it off with: Play drums in a big band, full time.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

I too am scared of heights even though I have para-glided many times  which I love, but with paragliding you're attached to the rop of the boat ... but I've always wanted to Sky Dive from a Plane ..my daughter has done it a couple of times and she loved it...maybe one day I'll get the courage!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I always wanted to operate a bulldozer.



I've done that twice...


----------



## Voicemacabre (Feb 13, 2015)

To follow the great and sainted, Bobby Moore up the steps of the old Wembley stadium to receive the F.A Cup - adorned with our famous claret and blue colours - from Liz and Phil.
The opponents don't really figure but........if we had thrashed the Spuds then, deep joy, bubbles everywhere and fortune comes out of hiding albeit briefly.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

1966 and all that VM.....


----------



## Voicemacabre (Feb 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> 1966 and all that VM.....



Not greedy Holly, just a single FA Cup victory would have sufficed. Lets face it my club have only managed it three times and although I was at all three - and it is still sad to reflect that Bob was playing for Fulham in 75 - it still remains my unfulfilled dream. 

Since Bob is sitting at the big fellas right hand, the old stadium is no more and I am far too old to even lace my boots without getting breathless it will remain the stuff of dreams. On the other hand, I have heard the team invisible are holding trials for the inter galactic cup but I hope I will not be available for a good while yet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

Speaking of 1966 (a year never mentioned to hubby), I'd love to have a front row seat with husband as Scotland wins the World Cup!

Ok, better chance of winning lottery, but I can dream can't I?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

I care about animals a lot so it would my dream, I would like to save a horse.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

April, naughty girl!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> April, naughty girl!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 13, 2015)

For a career, I'd like to have been a large animal veterinarian.

For a one-time adventure, I'd like to rent a loft apartment right in the middle of New York City, Manhattan, for six months.  I think it would be an interesting experience.


----------



## clocking on (Feb 13, 2015)

Time travel.....undo all the daft things I've done before:cower:


----------



## oakapple (Feb 13, 2015)

clocking on said:


> Time travel.....undo all the daft things I've done before:cower:



me too! Plus be a surfer, it just looks such a buzz.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2015)

Didn't we all want to be firemen, Cowboys or nurses when we were small? 
My second choice would have been, believe it, a fireman.


----------



## jujube (Feb 14, 2015)

Sometime before I shuffle off this mortal coil, I'm going to ride on the baggage carousel at the airport.  I don't know why, but every time I'm waiting for my luggage, I have an overpowering urge to jump on and ride until they make me get off.  One of these days....one of these days......


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> April, naughty girl!



Wonder if she'd wear spurs?  Come on April purge your soul!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Wonder if she'd wear spurs?  Come on April purge your soul!



Ouch!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 15, 2015)

_April!!!! _I'm shocked and dismayed, but not very

I wanted to be a hoofer (that's an "f"...hooFer!), as in Rockettes or any chorus line, but alas it was not to be. I was good but not good enough. Add to that my bad arches. 

When it dawned on me that dancing wasn't going to be the direction I could go, I wanted to get my degree in political science and American history, then go to law school. That didn't happen, either.

All those years that I was moving on up from lowly file clerk to the lofty heights of the inner sanctum of the top floor, I wished that I could just be a cleaning lady. Now I am. 

Never mind that my dream job is most other people's nightmare. It's never too late.

For fun, skydiving wasn't on my list but ziplining was. Was. I went ziplining and loved it. _Loved it._


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 15, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I care about animals a lot so it would my dream, I would like to save a horse.



Bahahahahahaha April! Good one!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 15, 2015)

I`ve always wanted to deliver a baby. As a career,I wanted to be a midwife. Timing was just never right though....


----------

